# Deep Fried Ham with fry-view???



## benxrow2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

I had posted a thread earlier in the week about removing salt from a ham.  I was planning on deep frying it instead of smoking but figured I'd still post pics for you guys to check out.  This was for a tailgate party and turned out great.  We started with a basic store bought ham... 18lbs, pre-cooked, semi-boneless.  Soaked it in water for 24 hours to remove salt....(we've done these before and they seem to always turn out salty).   Then injected with a mixture of apple juice, brown sugar, nutmeg and cinnamon.






It sat overnight wrapped in paper towels and foil to absorb any moisture on the skin (which reacts badly when it hits the oil).

Once we're at the stadium, the oil gets heated up to 350 degrees...






Drop the guy in and it goes for around 3 1/2 to 4 minutes per pound until we get to around 145 degrees internally...






And the finished product looks like this!































Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2010)

That looks real good from here!

Bearcarver


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 10, 2010)

I have to agree with the Bear guy and say that looks yummO. I might have to get one of those and give that a try. I can't tell you last time I bought and cooked one of those hams.


----------



## DanMcG (Oct 10, 2010)

Oh my that looks good. I might have to dig out the turkey fryer.


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

It's certainly not the most heart-healthy thing to eat.   But it takes a pretty average cut of meat and turns it into some good eats.  It comes out VERY juicy, and the outside bark is mighty good.  Perfect for a tailgate!


----------



## eman (Oct 10, 2010)

Glad to see it came out well.

 What do you mean by the skin reacts w/ the oil?


----------



## meateater (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks great, I eat a plate full.


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

eman said:


> Glad to see it came out well.
> 
> What do you mean by the skin reacts w/ the oil?




Anytime meat hits oil that hot with excess water on it, the oil will boil violently and has a chance to spill over which can be a disaster.  It's the basic "oil and water don't mix".  When you see stories on the news about somebody blowing up a garage or deck because of a turkey fryer, what typically happens is they drop a piece of meat that has not been patted dry or not thoroughly thawed out.  The oil can bubble over and hit the flame on the turkey fryer base, which is connected to your propane tank....then you have a big problem. 

I just posted that tidbit for safety purposes in case someone else would like to try one.  This does not meat that the meat is dry.  In fact, I injected  it with about 16oz of apple juice.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks Great...


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks good - never heard of a fried ham


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 10, 2010)

Scarbelly said:


> Looks good - never heard of a fried ham


Me either but it sure sounds good to me.


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 10, 2010)

OMG! That looks awesome!


----------



## mossymo (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks for posting, never thunk about doing a ham in the fryer..... yours looks delicious. How many more years is the good lord going to give me to finish this ever growing to-do list.....


----------



## raptor700 (Oct 10, 2010)

I Guess deep fried Ham is a southern thang!


----------



## smokingloon (Oct 10, 2010)

Looks fantastic!!!!! Gotta love the pork product.


----------



## kcbluesnbbq (Oct 10, 2010)

That sounds and looks awesome. I have a turkey fryer that only gets used a couple times a year. Looks like you taught me another thing to try.


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 10, 2010)

raptor700 said:


> I Guess deep fried Ham is a southern thang!


Maybe.....but I'm from Ohio!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 11, 2010)

benxrow2002 said:


> Maybe.....but I'm from Ohio!




Yup,

And I believe that's "Northern Ohio" too.


----------



## bacardi (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Yup,
> 
> And I believe that's "Northern Ohio" too.


Haha!  Yes it is, and there is a difference too!


----------



## squirrel (Oct 11, 2010)

Wow! Deep-fried ham! I didn't think ham could possibly get any better but you proved me wrong, and I don't mind! Thanks for sharing that!


----------



## jbg4208 (Oct 11, 2010)

Those are great. We use the spiral cut hams. They butterfly out all nice and crispy... mmmm.

Man, slap some of that on a buttered biscuit and start eating.


----------



## whitepony99 (Oct 11, 2010)

Looks AMAZING and way to represent NE Ohio LOL


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'll actually be heading your way on Friday.  We play Warren Harding.  No ham this time though.


----------



## pandemonium (Oct 11, 2010)

rbranstner said:


> Me either but it sure sounds good to me.


me threether but yes it looks really good mmm ham


----------



## whitepony99 (Oct 12, 2010)

benxrow2002 said:


> I'll actually be heading your way on Friday.  We play Warren Harding.  No ham this time though.




You guys will beat them they are not that good this year, and disappointed about the ham lol


----------



## bbq71 (Oct 12, 2010)

I've tried deep fried turkey, but never a ham. That looks incredible. I gotta try it sometime.


----------



## alelover (Oct 12, 2010)

I wonder what a deep fried prime rib would be like.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 12, 2010)

alelover said:


> I wonder what a deep fried prime rib would be like.


Deep Fried Prime Rib:

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...&sigr=12geptucm&sigi=12kvuhqgm&sigb=12pscjjb1


----------



## alelover (Oct 13, 2010)

I'll bet it was yummy.


----------



## pokey (Oct 14, 2010)

Mmmmm. Looks great. I wonder what a ham would be like done in the Char-Broil Oil-less Infra-red fryer? Gonna have to try that.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 14, 2010)

Ham is great this way, we have also done boneless pork loins, have also done a hunk of beef, don't remember the cut though. But something I like is cut up pieces of beef and pork into small chunks like you might do for stew, and season them and fry have some sauce to dip them in and you are set, maybe a few adult beverages also.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2010)

I don't have a "big" deep fryer, but when you do a large hunk of beef or pork, how do you know when to pull it out, or do you remove--check temp--put back in, etc, etc.....

You obviously can't probe it, like in a smoker.

Curious Bear


----------



## the dude abides (Oct 15, 2010)

Dang, that's something new and looks awfully good!  Thanks for sharing.  Forwarding this to my dad, he's the one with the turkey fryer and loves ham as much as anybody I know.


----------



## smokingjhawk (Oct 15, 2010)

That's it I am going to start a pig farm!!!  What a great idea! and it looks fantastic!!!! Next time let us know when you are going to fry the pig and I will bring the bread,and  the mustard.


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 16, 2010)

As for temp we fry in the basket so it easy to lift and check for doneness, the boneless pork loin was around 6 min a pound chunks of beef were similar.


----------



## benxrow2002 (Oct 17, 2010)

Since there is no playbook for frying a ham we decided to go about 3 1/2 to 4 minutes per pound.  We have a little leeway for the fact the ham is pre-cooked.  We were trying for about 140-145 final temp and hit that in a little over an hour.  From the pic, you can see we have a basket, so we'll just pull it up for a second and shove meat thermometer in it.   Gloves are recommended BIG TIME for lowering and raising the meat into the oil.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 17, 2010)

Thanks benxrow & dave,

That's what I thought but I wasn't sure.


----------



## jwillh9181 (Dec 15, 2010)

Has anybody ever tried to deep fry a un-cooked Ham??

John


----------



## roller (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW !!!!  Break out the Redeye...


----------



## dalton (Dec 16, 2010)

that looks great.  i use my turkey fryer quite a bit but never done a ham.  thanks for sharing!!

dalton


----------



## coffee_junkie (Dec 16, 2010)

benxrow2002 said:


> eman said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to see it came out well.
> ...




Looks really good! I am going to do one of these on Christmas Eve, I can hardly wait!

I always turn the flame OFF before dropping the meat into the oil, wait until it dies down a bit, put a lid on and then carefully light the fire again. It helps eliminate the whole boil over and catch on fire problem. The other thing is to drop your meat in SLOWLY. I am sure most seasoned deep fryers have there own methods but for those who are just starting this is a pretty safe approach. Just be careful when relighting the cooker that you don't tip the vat of hot oil on yourself. Keep willd dogs and kids away while deep frying anything!

I think I will try your method, but also apply jeffs rub to the outside of the ham, oh I will also skip the nutmeg deal.


----------

